# Angry hedgehog



## DW018 (May 20, 2013)

I'm a new hedgehog owner (so please be patient). I bought my hedgehog (4-5 months old) from a pet shop and he was a cranky little one when he was there (my friend works there). I'm worried because he freaks out whenever anyone goes near him... Not even near him, just in his line of smell or even sight. He's also starting to lose quills. I had him out today (I've had him since Friday afternoon) and he was freaking out. I laid still until he calmed down and he moved in his own time towards me but as soon as he heard my boyfriend he balled back up and freaked out. 
I had him out and unballed yesterday in a about an inch of warm water.
Should I be worried?


----------



## velooyuotn (Apr 10, 2013)

An adjustment from the pet store to your house is really stressful, so they tend to be shy and need time to adjust which depending on the hedgehog can take a few days to weeks and even months. 

Your hedgehog is probably at the quilling stage, so it isn't comfortable for him but you should still handle him and bond with him, if you want try giving him an old tshirt with your smell on it so he can get use to it and over time be less afraid of you.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Agreed! A new home is a big adjustment. It can take a hedgie a while to get used to things. Every hedgie is different so it's most important to stay patient. Bonding daily will definitely help. This might even mean just letting hedgie sleep on your lap and chill out while you watch tv or something...things like that help them become comfortable with you. If you haven't already I would also sugget donating a worn tshirt to his cage. They are most reliant on their sense if smell so it is recommended that you place a shirt or something with your scent in his cage (specifically his hideaway is a good spot) and he will sleep in/with it and quickly become familiar with your smell. I was skeptical but I do believe that really helped when I first brought my hedgie home! My boyfriend would never admit it but I think Henry is more comfortable around me and I really think it is because it was my scent on the shirt we used in his cage in the beginning  So just stay patient and continue bonding and trying different things...it will get better!


----------



## DW018 (May 20, 2013)

I had him on my lap tonight and he started to sniff me and crawl around. I'm scared that he might not like me.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's a good start! He just needs some time to get comfortable. This could even mean weeks or months so just keep at it...it will continue to get better!


----------



## DW018 (May 20, 2013)

Is it possible that he was never warm enough but not hibernation cold enough? I took him for a car ride today in his day carrier and after he was in the sun and outdoors, he sure perked up. His quills are still up but not totally stiff. He was really active an cuddly as well. He even let my boyfriend hold him without balling up or hissing....


----------

